# (Wie) kann man bei CorelDraw ein jpg in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln?



## Herbboy (8. November 2004)

Ein Kommilitone von mir möchte mit CorelDraw ein jpg-Logo in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln - geht das und wenn ja wie? Muss es daür best. Vorraussetzungen erüllen, zB Farbanzahl?


----------



## HeikoKarner (8. November 2004)

Herbboy am 08.11.2004 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kommilitone von mir möchte mit CorelDraw ein jpg-Logo in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln - geht das und wenn ja wie? Muss es daür best. Vorraussetzungen erüllen, zB Farbanzahl?



hmm,
kenn mich mit corel nicht aus aber eine pixeldatei in ein vektor orientiertes format bringen ist nicht einfach (bis inmöglich) und meist kommt auch nur mist dabei raus.
es gab von adobe ein programm namens streamline das das konnte. allerdings waren die Ergebnisse nicht gerade berauschend.

Ich würde sagen nö geht nicht. Aber lass mich wissen wenn ihr nen weg findet.

Andere Möglichkeit: mit illustrator, freehand, flash eben nem vektor programm nachzeichnen.


----------



## badboy_olli (8. November 2004)

Herbboy am 08.11.2004 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kommilitone von mir möchte mit CorelDraw ein jpg-Logo in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln - geht das und wenn ja wie? Muss es daür best. Vorraussetzungen erüllen, zB Farbanzahl?



Bis auf das genannte Produkt, welches es schon länger nicht mehr gibt, ist zur Zeit nichts im Handel, weil da die Menschliche Hand das doch besser hinkriegt.
Also einfach nachbauen, mit Freehand oder Illustrator


----------



## Seashore (8. November 2004)

badboy_olli am 08.11.2004 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf das genannte Produkt, welches es schon länger nicht mehr gibt, ist zur Zeit nichts im Handel, weil da die Menschliche Hand das doch besser hinkriegt.
> Also einfach nachbauen, mit Freehand oder Illustrator



Jep, nachzeichnen ist die beste Möglichkeit, um eine Bitmap-Grafik sauber ins Vektorformat zu übertragen.

Man nimmt sich dazu ein geeignetes Pfad-Zeichenwerkzeug im Vektorgrafikprogramm seiner Wahl, zoomt auf eine angenehme Größe heran, nachdem man die Bitmap-Grafik wahlweise importiert oder einfach per Copy & Paste eingefügt hat, und fängt dann an, die vorhandenen Formen so genau wie möglich nachzuzeichnen.

Das ist je nach Komplexität des Motivs mehr oder weniger arbeitsintensiv, und es empfiehlt sich dringend, die Ebenenfunktionen ausgiebig zu nutzen.

Wenn das Motiv sehr viele Farben enthält, die sich nicht ohne vertretbaren Aufwand mit Hilfe der Fülloptionen des Vektorprogramms nachbilden lassen, genügt es, nur die Pfade nachzuzeichnen und diese dann in unterschiedlichen Ebenen zur weiteren Nachbearbeitung in ein geeignetes Bitmap-Grafikprogramm (Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro etc.) zu importieren. Das klappt normalerweise einfach per Drag & Drop direkt von einem Programm zum anderen.


----------

